# Alternative sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver (Access Datenbank)



## Favorite_11 (26. Apr 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie ich jüngst feststellen musste, gibt es seit JRE8 keine Klasse mehr, mit der man Access-Datenbanken ansprechen kann. Der Ursprüngliche JdbcOdbcDriver wurde in JRE einfach entfernt und meines Wissens nicht durch eine adäquate Alternative ersetzt. 

Meine Frage nun: Wie sprecht Ihr Access-Datenbanken seit JRE8 an? Ich hätte natürlich gerne eine Lösung wie: "ersetze einfach den Treiber in deinem Drivermanager durch ...", da meine Anwendung mittlerweile sehr komplex geworden ist. Dass dies eher utopisch ist, ist mir aber bewusst, daher würde ich mich über alle Ideen freuen. 

Momentan umgehe ich das Problem eher unschön: Nicht auf JRE8 updaten. 

Die Datenbank zu ersetzen wäre vermutlich die eleganteste Lösung, jedoch in meinem Fall keine Alternative.

Gruß


----------



## nvidia (26. Apr 2014)

Favorite_11 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie ich jüngst feststellen musste, gibt es seit JRE8 keine Klasse mehr, mit der man Access-Datenbanken ansprechen kann. Der Ursprüngliche JdbcOdbcDriver wurde in JRE einfach entfernt und meines Wissens nicht durch eine adäquate Alternative ersetzt.
> 
> ...



"Einfach so" wurde da gar nichts entfernt. Das die JDBC-ODBC-Bridge mit Java 8 rausfliegt ist seit Ende 2012 bekannt. Wenn MS nicht irgendwann einen vernünftigen JDBC-Treiber für Access rausbringt bist du entweder auf OpenSource wie 

Java Library for MS Access
UCanAccess-A Pure Java JDBC Driver for Access
oder kommerzielle Anbieter wie

JDBC-ODBC Bridge
angewiesen.


----------



## strußi (26. Apr 2014)

derby.jar könntest du auch nehmen, das sollte auch funktionieren


----------

